
People overwhelmingly trust social media photos more than stock - scopioimages
https://www.scop.io/blog/ugc-in-marketing-will-make-you-soar/
======
bradknowles
Currently, maybe.

So, what will happen is that stock photos will morph and start becoming more
like social media photos.

I don't see any material business loss happening to the stock photo industry
over this.

------
ivv
People trust UGC photos -- says the company selling UGC photos.

